# Where did I boot from?



## balanga (Apr 6, 2017)

If I have several instances of FreeBSD installed on various partitions/disks, how do I display where I booted from?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 6, 2017)

`$ gpart show -l` shows you the "active" slice/partition.

`$ dmesg | grep "Trying to mount"` will tell you which partition the live system boot from.

`$ mount` will show you all the currently-mounted partitions, including the root partition.


----------



## balanga (Apr 6, 2017)

Useful info - thanks


----------

